# Not-Aus Relais verknüpfen



## Andreas28 (22 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Schaltunsvorschlägen um 2 oder mehrere Not-Aus Relais miteinander zu verknüpfen ohne sich "tot" zu verriegeln.

Wir liefern Maschinen mit Steuerungen in dehnen mehrere Not-Aus Taster auf ein Not-Aus Relais geführt sind. Teilweise werden unsere Steuerungen in übergeordnete Steuerungen integriert. Ich suche jetzt Beispiele wie Not-Aus Relais mit einander verknüpft werden können und der Not-Aus Steuerungsübergreifend (in beide Richtungen) wirksam ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Safety (25 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich kann nur mal ein paar Beispiele nennen wie man es lösen könnte.

Es gibt die Möglichkeit übergeordnet einen Not-Halt Kreis aufzubauen, hier gibt es aber einige Probleme, weil man eine Fremdspannung durch die ganze Anlage schleift.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist die Ausgangskontakte zuverschalten,  also man baut in jeder Maschine eine Not-Halt Kreis mit einem entsprechenden Not-Halt Relais mit zwei Potenzialfreien dem PL entsprechenden Ausgangskontakten schaltet man ein zweites SI-Relais in der anderen Maschine, dieses wird auf Automatik Reset angeschlossen, dann folgt es dem Haupt Relais.
Dann werden die Ausgangskontakte des Relais Vorort mit den Ausgangskontakten der Maschine Vorort verschaltet. Also wenn die Maschine 1 einen Not-Halt hat wird über das Folgerelais auch die Maschine 2 ausgeschaltet ohne das sich die Reset beeinflussen. Auch muss man alle dadurch sich ergebenden Relaiskombinationen bei der PL Berechnung mit einbeziehen. Können dann schon einige werden.

Man kann wenn es an den Maschinen noch mehr Sicherheitsfunktionen gibt auch noch eine andere Lösung wählen.

ACHTUNG WERBUNG.

Man könnte unsere Sicherheits-SPS Pluto in jede Maschine einbauen, diese ist ein 
All Master Lösung und sicher vernetzbar, also man kann die kleinste SPS mit 16 E und 4 A mit weiteren 31 SPSen vernetzen über einen Zweidrahtbus, jede läuft für sich alleine da All Master. Dann ist es sehr leicht möglich, Übergeordnet Not-Halt oder auch Übergreifende Türen leicht zuverschalten alles über die Zweidrähte die dann von SPS zu SPS gehen.
Auch bei der PL Berechnung ist es einfach da der  Bus und die SPSen immer als ein System gesehen werden. Also Eingang von SPS 1 schaltet Ausgang SPS 32, dies wird dann als ein System betrachtet.


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wir machen es so:
Jede Maschine hat ihren eigenen Schlagtaster-Seilzug-Kreis, der die Maschine selber sicher abschaltet.
Gleichzeitig hat jede Maschine ein Sicherheits-Schaltgerät, welches den ZUSTAND der Schlagtaster und Reißleinen an eine übergeordnete Steuerung gibt.
Jede Maschine hat noch eine Anschlußmöglichkeit, damit die übergeordnete Steuerung die Maschine in Not-Halt versetzen kann (eben in ihrem eigenen Schlagtaster-Seilzug-Kreis).
Die übergeordnetet Steuerung setzt bei Betätigen ihres eigenen Schlagtaster-Seilzug-Kreises oder beim Betätigen eines Maschinen-Schlagtaster-Seilzug-Kreises ALLE angeschlossenen Kreise in Not-Halt

Kommt´s nun zu einem Notfall, passiert folgendes:
1. Zuerst muß der entsprechende Sensor wieder in den Gut-Zustand versetzt werden
2. die Übergeordnete Not-Halt-Steuerung muß quittiert werden
3. jede angeschlossene Maschinen-Steuerung muß quittiert werden

PS: Schutztüren sind beim "Schlagtaster-Seilzug-Kreis" natürlich außen vor und haben einen eigenen Kreis

Soweit verständlich?

MfG


----------



## TommyG (26 Dezember 2009)

Machen wir auch so.

Alles wird intern 'für uns' gesteuert, ein par Meldekontakte über unseren Zustand gegen raus, ein paar Signale gehen auf Klemmleiste, da kann sich die 'externe Anlage' mit ihren Notäußen (  ) einklinken. Probs gibts manchmal, wenn die Kategorie nicht abgesprochen wurde, und z.B. alles von außen 1 polig reinkommt, aber '2- polig ja gaaanz sicher abgesprochen wurde'...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Safety (26 Dezember 2009)

Ja aber,
wollte er nicht eine Lösung bei der man nicht jeden Reset betätigen muss!?

Und wie sieht hier die Betrachtung nach der 13849 aus?


----------



## Chräshe (30 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Allerseits,

 ich hätte die Verknüpfung wie im Bild realisiert. Das funktioniert ohne Verkettung autark. Bei Integration in eine Linie fliegen die roten Verbindungen raus, die blaue muss rein. Bei dem Sicherheitsrelais muss zusätzlich noch der Schalter auf „Autostart“ gestellt werden.
          Der Zwei-Kanalige Not-Aus wird in das übergeordnete System integriert. Dieses wiederum schließt mit zwei potentialfreien Kontakten den Sicherheitskreis von meinem Sicherheitsrelais...



Safety schrieb:


> Und wie sieht hier die Betrachtung nach der 13849 aus?


  Das würd mich auch interessieren...  

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Chräshe[/FONT]


----------



## Safety (30 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Chräshe,
also ich versuche mal Deine Schaltung nach den Normen 60204-1 und 13849-1 darzustellen.

Erstes Problem:
DIN EN 60204-1 
5.3.5 Ausgenommene Stromkreise
Bedeutet die Stromkreise die nicht durch die Netztrenneinrichtung abgeschaltet werden.



Wird gefordert:

Warnschild außen in der nähe der Netztrenneinrichtung für die Maschine
Angaben im Wartungsbuch
für jeden ausgenommenen Stromkreis
3.1 Warnschild innen in der Nähe jedes ausgenommenen Stromkreises
Oder Räumliche Trennung von anderen Stromkreisen
Oder farbliche Identifizierung nach Abschnitt 13.2.4 in der Farbe Orange.

*Wie man sehen kann ist es nicht so einfach möglich einen Fremdenstromkreis durch eine Maschine zuziehen.*

Weiteres Problem könnte bei der Auto-Reset Schaltung sein:
13849-1 5.2.2 habe ich in einem anderen Thema schon genau dargestellt.
Fordert aber:

Das Antriebselement zum Rücksetzen muss außerhalb des Gefahrbereichs und an einer sicheren Position mit guter Einsicht zur Überprüfung, dass sich keine Person im Gefahrbereich befindet, angebracht werden.

Jetzt könnte man Argumentieren, dass in der Not-Halt Norm EN ISO 13850 steht

*4.1.6 *Nach Auslösen eines Not-Halt-Gerätes, das einen Not-Halt-Befehl ausgelöst hat, muss die Wirkung
dieses Befehls bis zu seiner manuellen Rückstellung erhalten bleiben. Diese Rückstellung darf nur an dem
Ort möglich sein, an dem die Not-Halt-Befehlsgabe vorgenommen wurde. Die Rückstellung des Befehls darf
die Maschine nicht wieder in Gang setzen, sondern nur das Wieder-in-Gang-Setzen ermöglichen. Das In-
Gang-Setzen der Maschine darf erst möglich sein, wenn an jedem Ort, an dem Not-Halt ausgelöst wurde, ein
manuelles Rücksetzen des Not-Halt-Gerätes durchgeführt wurde.

Hier könnte man interpretieren, dass keine zusätzliche Manuelle Rückstellung nötig ist da ja der Not-Halt-Taster entriegelt werden muss. Meist wird aber eine Rückstelltaste am Not-Halt Relais oder Safety PLC angeschlossen und auch von vielen empfohlen damit der Punkt Wieder-in-Gang-Setzen sicher erreicht wird, diese Manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss nun 13850 4.1.6 entsprechen und muss Vorort sein.

Weitere Probleme sind die Abstimmung der PLr untereinander, d.h. der höchste PL muss von jedem erreicht werden da jeder Not-Halt alles abschaltet.

Jetzt kommt es auf die Verschaltung des ganzen an. Bei Deiner Schaltung werden die Not-Halt Kontakte alle in Reihe an ein Übergeordnetes Relais geschaltet.
Im BGIA Bericht ist ein Beispiel 29 bei dem eine Kat4 PLe erreicht wird aber hier wird ein Fehlerausschluss gemacht auf die Mechanik des Tasters aber nur unter ganz bestimmten Voraussetzungen. Siehe Tabelle D.2. Den Fehlerauschluss auf die Zwangsöffnenden Kontakte kann man weiterhin machen wenn es solche sind.

Unter anderem wird eine Betätigungsanzahl von weniger als 6050 angenommen. Kann man dies bei der Verkettung auch? Wenn nicht muss man den B10D wert des Not-Halt-Tasters nehmen und den NOP berechnen daraus dann den MTTFd. Hier gibt es Hersteller die ein B10D von 100.000 angeben, auch hier müssen die Hersteller der Maschinen miteinander sprechen.

So nun zur Darstellung bzw. Berechnung nach 13849-1.

Die Sifu geht immer von dem Sensor aus. Das wäre jetzt der Not-Halt-Taster dann kommt die Logik dann der oder die Aktoren. 

Bei einer nicht übergreifenden Gefahr sieht das dann z.B .so aus.


-----------Übergeordnet ----Maschine 1 ------Maschine 1
Not-Halt 1---- SicherheitsRelais1---Sicherheitsrelais2-----Roboter1

Bei einem übergreifenden überlappenden Gefahrenbereich mit z.B. 2 Robotern könnte das so aussehen. Oder noch viel mehr Aktoren. 
Übergeordnetes Relais 

--------------Übergeordnet -------Maschine1 --------Maschine1 ---Maschine1
Not-Halt 1----SicherheitsRelais1---Sicherheitsrelais2---Roboter1---Roboter2 usw.

Wie Du siehst wird plötzlich das übergeordnete Relais ein Teil der Sifu von allen Maschinen und muss auch berechnet werden. 

Wie du erkennen kannst ist die von Dir vorgeschlagene Variante nicht ganz einfach umzusetzen. Ich denke eine klare Trennung fordert schon die 60204 indirekt, einfach eine Fremdspannung durch die Maschinen schleifen ist nicht Normengerecht. Auch wird es bei hohen PLr schwierig werden diesen zu erreichen, da viele SUBsysteme in der Sifu enthalten sind. Mittlerweile hat man dies erkannt und gibt bei KAT4 PLe die Kappung auf 100 Jahre je Kanal auf, jetzt auf 2500 Jahre damit wird es um einiges leichter. 

Dies sind nur einige Gedanken dazu und es können Fehler enthalten sein.


----------



## Chräshe (31 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Safety,

Dankeschön für die Info. Das ist fast mehr als ich wissen wollte... ;-)
Dennoch ein paar Rückfragen.  


Safety schrieb:


> Wie man sehen kann ist es nicht so einfach möglich einen Fremdenstromkreis durch eine Maschine zuziehen.



 OK, in meinem „Entwurf“ seht es nicht drin, aber wo ist das Problem, einfach die Adern vom Not-Aus- Kreis in ORANGE auszuführen?  


Safety schrieb:


> diese Manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss nun 13850 4.1.6 entsprechen und muss Vorort sein.


Ist ja meistens ohne Probleme machbar, vorausgesetzt die Anlage ist keine 30m lang und  geht nicht um die Ecke... Problematischer finde ich, wenn viele einzelne Kreise jeweils separat quittiert werden müssen. Irgendwann traut sich niemand mehr, einen Not-Aus zu betätigen, weil dann wieder eine „Reise nach Jerusalem“ fällig wird.


Safety schrieb:


> d.h. der höchste PL muss von jedem erreicht werden da jeder Not-Halt alles abschaltet.


Klar, aber das lässt sich regeln. Allgemein kann der höchste PL günstiger sein, als mit 4 oder mehr Parteien mehrere Sitzungen zu machen, bis jedes Detail abgeklärt ist.  


Safety schrieb:


> Den Fehlerauschluss auf die Zwangsöffnenden Kontakte kann man weiterhin machen wenn es solche sind.


Natürlich sind es ausschließlich zwangsöffnende Kontakte! Was gibt es da sonst noch?


Safety schrieb:


> Unter anderem wird eine Betätigungsanzahl von weniger als 6050 angenommen. Kann man dies bei der Verkettung auch?


 Bei Täglicher Betätigung (übertrieben viel) bei 365 Tagen im Jahr  dauert es ca. 16 Jahre, bis ich auf die 6050 Betätigungen komme. Ist das OK?


Safety schrieb:


> Wie du erkennen kannst ist die von Dir vorgeschlagene Variante nicht ganz einfach umzusetzen.


Einfach ist die Variante schon. Funktionieren würde das sicherlich auch gut. Nur war mir nicht klar, wie das von der Norm her betrachtet wird, welchem PL das entspricht...  
Was das berechnen angeht, kann ich ja noch 2 Jahre üben...
 
Wie dir bestimmt aufgefallen ist gehöre eher zu den Ketzern. Ich kämpfe immer damit, die Vorschriften einzuhalten, obwohl ich der Meinung bin, dass Sinn und Verstand mehr abdecken als eine Vorschrift, die aufgrund ihres Umfangs die wenigsten komplett kennen und verstehen.

Zum Glück steht aktuell kein Projekt an, bei dem eine Verkettung notwendig wäre. Bei Gelegenheit setze ich mich mit der Thematik zur Übung auseinander und erstelle eine Risikobeurteilung nach EN ISO 13849-1 für diese Anwendung. Ich stell das Ergebnis hier rein – natürlich ohne Gewehr ... :sm8:
Sollte mir jemand zuvorkommen, bin ich bestimmt nicht böse.

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Chräshe [/FONT]


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Dezember 2009)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Wie dir bestimmt aufgefallen ist gehöre eher zu den Ketzern. Ich kämpfe immer damit, die Vorschriften einzuhalten, obwohl ich der Meinung bin, dass Sinn und Verstand mehr abdecken als eine Vorschrift, die aufgrund ihres Umfangs die wenigsten komplett kennen und verstehen.
> 
> Zum Glück steht aktuell kein Projekt an, bei dem eine Verkettung notwendig wäre. Bei Gelegenheit setze ich mich mit der Thematik zur Übung auseinander und erstelle eine Risikobeurteilung nach EN ISO 13849-1 für diese Anwendung. Ich stell das Ergebnis hier rein – natürlich ohne Gewehr ... :sm8:
> Sollte mir jemand zuvorkommen, bin ich bestimmt nicht böse.
> ...



Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Nur stehe ich gerade vor dem Problem das unsere neue Anlage mit 3 älteren Maschinen verkettet werden muss. Die Maschinen sind ca. 4 Jahre alt und kommen aus Spanien. Wenn ich mich jetzt nur an das halte was Safety zitiert hat dauert die Not-Aus-Verkettung länger und wird teurer als unsere neue Anlage  .... Ich hab echt noch keine Ahnung wie ich das vernüftig auf die Reihe bekommen soll... der Kunde (Betreiber) will davon nix wissen. Aber ich glaube da werd ich ihm mal den Tread hier unter die Nase halten ....

Guten Rutsch


----------



## Safety (31 Dezember 2009)

> Dankeschön für die Info. Das ist fast mehr als ich wissen wollte...





> Dennoch ein paar Rückfragen.


 
 ich wollte nicht mehr schreiben als nötig, aber ich kam dann von einem Problem zum anderen. 




> OK, in meinem „Entwurf“ seht es nicht drin, aber wo ist das Problem, einfach die Adern vom Not-Aus- Kreis in ORANGE auszuführen?


 
Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass es nicht möglich ist. Aber wenn wir beim Menschenverstand bleiben, ist Dir schon klar das es nicht wirklich schön ist eine Fremdspannung derart durch eine Maschine zuziehen. Die Varianten bei denen dies nur im Schaltschrank geschieht finde ich besser. 



> Zitat von *Safety*
> _diese Manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss nun 13850 4.1.6 entsprechen und muss Vorort sein._
> 
> Ist ja meistens ohne Probleme machbar, vorausgesetzt die Anlage ist keine 30m lang und geht nicht um die Ecke... Problematischer finde ich, wenn viele einzelne Kreise jeweils separat quittiert werden müssen. Irgendwann traut sich niemand mehr, einen Not-Aus zu betätigen, weil dann wieder eine „Reise nach Jerusalem“ fällig wird.


 
Auch hier, wenn man den Gefahrenbereich einsehen kann ist es kein Problem. Aber mal ehrlich was für Maschinen verkettet Ihr, kann man da von einem Resettaster alles überblicken? Auch hier finde ich die Variante besser bei der immer nur das Relais Rückgestellt wird welches auch zur Auslösung gekommen ist. 




> Zitat von *Safety*
> _d.h. der höchste PL muss von jedem erreicht werden da jeder Not-Halt alles abschaltet._
> 
> Klar, aber das lässt sich regeln. Allgemein kann der höchste PL günstiger sein, als mit 4 oder mehr Parteien mehrere Sitzungen zu machen, bis jedes Detail abgeklärt ist.


 
Stimmt schon, aber wenn es z.B. eine Maschine gibt die PLe erreichen muss und du hast als Aktoren Pneumatik, kann das schon sehr teuer werden. Also ich bin schon der Meinung das man sich absprechen sollte. Es kann durchaus unterschiedliche PLr geben und dann würde es schon günstiger, nur muss auch alles übergeordnete passen.




> Zitat von *Safety*
> _Unter anderem wird eine Betätigungsanzahl von weniger als 6050 angenommen. Kann man dies bei der Verkettung auch?_
> 
> Bei Täglicher Betätigung (übertrieben viel) bei 365 Tagen im Jahr dauert es ca. 16 Jahre, bis ich auf die 6050 Betätigungen komme. Ist das OK?


Die Norm geht von einer Maschinenlebensdauer von 20 Jahren aus. Also musst Du jetzt den MTTFd berechnen.




> Zitat von *Safety*
> _Wie du erkennen kannst ist die von Dir vorgeschlagene Variante nicht ganz einfach umzusetzen._
> 
> Einfach ist die Variante schon. Funktionieren würde das sicherlich auch gut. Nur war mir nicht klar, wie das von der Norm her betrachtet wird, welchem PL das entspricht...
> ...


Eine Risikobeurteilung macht man nach EN ISO 14121-1. 

Und ja ich denke, das jetzt viele erstmal warten, aber ob man warten kann bezweifle ich!

Ich würde die Verkettung so machen, dass jede Not-Halt Funktion alleine Funktioniert und nur die anderen Maschinen mit abgeschaltet werden und nur die Ausgelöste Not-Halt Funktion Rückgestellt werden muss. Dann hätte man schon zwei große Problem weg.
Dies könnte man durch Verschaltung der Ausgangskontakte erreichen. Dazu bräuchte man aber Kontakterweiterungen und dann hat man noch mehr Subsysteme in der SIFU. Oder durch eine Intelligente Steuerungen.


----------



## Safety (31 Dezember 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Nur stehe ich gerade vor dem Problem das unsere neue Anlage mit 3 älteren Maschinen verkettet werden muss. Die Maschinen sind ca. 4 Jahre alt und kommen aus Spanien. Wenn ich mich jetzt nur an das halte was Safety zitiert hat dauert die Not-Aus-Verkettung länger und wird teurer als unsere neue Anlage  .... Ich hab echt noch keine Ahnung wie ich das vernüftig auf die Reihe bekommen soll... der Kunde (Betreiber) will davon nix wissen. Aber ich glaube da werd ich ihm mal den Tread hier unter die Nase halten ....


 
Hallo Lipperlandstern,
waren die alten Maschinen schon verkettet? Schaffst Du neue Gefahren? 
Versuche sowenig wie möglich an den Altanlagen zumachen. 

Beschreibe dochmal was genau gemacht werden muss!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Januar 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Lipperlandstern,
> waren die alten Maschinen schon verkettet? Schaffst Du neue Gefahren?
> Versuche sowenig wie möglich an den Altanlagen zumachen.
> 
> Beschreibe dochmal was genau gemacht werden muss!


 

Hallo Safety.

Frohes Neues Jahr erstmal...

Die Altanlagen sind verkettet. Allerdings nicht mit der Anlage die vorher an unserem Platz standen. Da waren vorher 2 Not-Aus Schalter in einem Pult. Neue Gefahren an den Altanlagen schaffe ich nicht. 

Ab Montag werde ich mich ernsthaft mit dem Problem auseinandersetzen. Dann kann ich auch mehr Informationen bereitstellen


----------



## Andreas28 (4 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

vorab frohes neues Jahr und vielen Dank für die rege Teilnahme.

Ich habe den Vorschlag (2 Sicherheitsrelais) von "saftey" aufgenommen. 

Im Vorfeld hatte ich einen Schaltungsvorschlag der mir im ersten Augenblick zu kompliziert erschien, aber jetzt im nachhin ist er simpel und es können beliebig viele Maschinen miteinander verknüpft werden.

Als Anhang der Schaltungsvorschlag den wir anwenden werden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Safety (4 Januar 2010)

*Fehler*

Jetzt ist nur noch ein Fehler enthalten!

Es sind keine Jokab Safety Relais 

Im Ernst so umgeht man viele Probleme!


----------



## jabba (4 Januar 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Jetzt ist nur noch ein Fehler enthalten!
> 
> Es sind keine Jokab Safety Relais
> 
> Im Ernst so umgeht man viele Probleme!



Hab ich Dir ja auf der Messe schon gesagt:

"Pilz hat man an den Füßen"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Januar 2010)

Ich hab jetzt auch ne Lösung für mein Problem.

Es sieht zur Zeit so aus das der Kunde mir die Signale der Anlage vor meiner Anlage nicht liefern will/kann.

Ich habe in meiner Anlage alle Vorbereitungen für den Kontaktaustausch getroffen und Brücken eingelegt. Dies werde in der der Doku vermerken. Der Kunde kann dann jederzeit diese Brücken durch das Signal seiner alten Anlage austauschen.


----------



## Andreas28 (7 Januar 2010)

*Pilz - Jakob Safety*

Hallo safety,

ich hätte gerne einen Schaltungsvorschlag mit euren SI-Relais, falls es möglich ist. 

Eine SI-SPS möchte ich nicht einsetzen, weil diese irgend jemand programmieren muss.

Im Ernst, lass mir bitte einen Schaltungsvorschlag zukommen, dann kann ich mir ein Bild machen, ob ihr wirklich besser seit.


Gruß
Andreas


----------

